# Router Bit 2 1/4" Cutting Surface



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a router bit manufacturer that sells a 1/2" shank X 3/4" diameter X 2 1/4" cutting surface. Anybody? I'm guessing that a high spiral bit would be easier to maneuver at such a depth but would settle for a straight flute cutter.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

For morticing: maybe, but ordinary trimming I'd be thnking shaper.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I couldn't use a shaper because the material is too large, heavy and awkward to maneuver on a fixed machine. A portable router using multiple passes at ever increasing depths is what I'm thinking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Magnate 2706 Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit - 2" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Magnate 2707 Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit - 2-3/4" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Magnate router bits: Tools & Home Improvement

===



Marcel M said:


> I'm looking for a router bit manufacturer that sells a 1/2" shank X 3/4" diameter X 2 1/4" cutting surface. Anybody? I'm guessing that a high spiral bit would be easier to maneuver at such a depth but would settle for a straight flute cutter.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Amazon.com: Magnate 2706 Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit - 2" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement
> 
> Amazon.com: Magnate 2707 Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit - 2-3/4" Cutting Diameter: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


Somehow I made a mess of this. I'm looking for a plunge cutting bit where S is 1/2 ", D is 3/4" and I is 2 1/4" (see attachment). Sorry for the mis-understanding.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a 5/8".. didn't find a 3/4" that long.

C1014Z 4" Double Fluted Straight Bit, 1/2" Shank, 5/8" Dia.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have to do a number of these cuts then a bench top mortiser would be the way to go. It would take multiple passes but you would get a clean cut. The other option would be to do it the old school way which is drill the bulk out with a large bit then finish it off with a chisel or you could use a router.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Here is a 5/8".. didn't find a 3/4" that long.
> 
> C1014Z 4" Double Fluted Straight Bit, 1/2" Shank, 5/8" Dia.


Unfortunately I have already made a template for a 3/4" diameter bit in combination with a template guide (rub collar).


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

so long as the cutting edge of the bit ends up the same distance from the edge of the template, is the bit width important?


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> so long as the cutting edge of the bit ends up the same distance from the edge of the template ...


That's correct Chris. I do want a reasonable bit diameter like 1/2" or 5/8' or 3/4" and I do not want a template flush cut bit with a top bearing. I am using a portable router using multiple passes at ever increasing depths so a top bearing cutter would end up being set too high or too low on some passes to use the template.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

so i would think that if you are unable to source a suitable bit in 3/4", you can probably still use your template, with a different sized template guide ... ?


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> so i would think that if you are unable to source a suitable bit in 3/4", you can probably still use your template, with a different sized template guide ... ?


Yes, I hadn't thought of that. Great point. I was thinking of looking for a milling cutter instead of a router bit.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi There ;
I'm not at home at the moment ( to measure exactly ) but it seems to me that the 1/2" carbide spiral bit I got at Rockler ( and anywhere else I've seen spiral bits ) have 2" long cutting edges. if your using a template gauge you should have no trouble no matter the ultimate width you've set.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

CMT, Amana, Freud, and Whiteside all make bits with 1/2" shanks and 2" cutting lengths. Amana also makes a bit with a 3/4" and 2 1/2" cutting length. I ordered the CMT bit and will try that out and if that does not work out than I will buy the Amana bit with the 3/4" shank and have the shank ground down to 1/2".


----------

